# An update from Mike



## Mike007 (5 October 2012)

Dear all   I am completely busted up an broken.Last two weeks in hospital. Fortunately back NOT broken. (No thanks to first aiders who sat me up in a 4x4 because they didnt want to carry a stretcher). Right lung seems to be working again so thats good but have losts full use of right arm. Bob the nota cob is fine and has been completely exhonorated for this crash.Have finaly got internet access so can reporrt in at last. Looks like another week inhere, aand am getting sooooo bored. Big thanks to Amy-08 and  Saf for keeping me sane. (Editors note from Bob ,Sane is purely relative Mike)


----------



## 3Beasties (5 October 2012)

Blimey! What happened??

Hope you are home soon and recover quickly!


----------



## Bounced (5 October 2012)

wow, you poor thing what happened?! Sounds appalling. Hospital is the pits I bet you are climbing the walls (or would if you weren't so damaged)  Best wishes for a swift and complete recovery xx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 October 2012)

Hey, bad luck. That sounds pretty grim, hope you're healing well.


----------



## star (5 October 2012)

blimey Mike - the hunting season hasn't even started yet! How did you manage that?


----------



## Tiffany (5 October 2012)

Ouch 

Poor you, hope you're soon feeling better and back home Mike


----------



## Mike007 (6 October 2012)

Slighttly long at a  simple tigertrap,,raining hard and hands lost grip of reins at wrong moment ,asked for a long one toget out of trouble but hind hooves slippeed. Hit  fence and started to rotate but top pole gave out frirst, I got fired head first  into the ground bloody fast,Bob managed to get that Irish fifth leg out tpo save both of us . PS ,The food is so much better here than at home


----------



## star (6 October 2012)

ouch - that sounds nasty.  Hope you are back on your feet soon.  If you find yourself bored and want to give me any advice on hunting for a horsebox that wont cost me a fortune in repairs I'd be very grateful - only if you're up to it though!


----------



## measles (6 October 2012)

Sounds nasty.   Get well soon, enjoy the foot and no having Bob in to chase nurses


----------



## scheherazade (6 October 2012)

ouch - with all best wishes for a very speedy recovery. PS sanity is overrated!!


----------



## TarrSteps (6 October 2012)

Yikes!!

That sounds pretty horrific!  Glad you're not as broken as originally feared and that the food is some small compensation. . Hope you heal fast and are up and around soon.


----------



## Mike007 (6 October 2012)

Bob can find his own nurses ,I am not letting him anywhere near my angels.And his  "I was just running off to get help"excuse is begining to wear a bit thin.


----------



## rara007 (6 October 2012)

Get well soon!


----------



## PucciNPoni (6 October 2012)

Oh jeez that sounds like a rather exciting way to make an exit!  Is it the painkillers talking (saying the food is better)?

Get well soon!


----------



## Mike007 (6 October 2012)

Morning  all. I cant believe we are made to wake up at 6am. You spend all night trying to get some sleep and when you finaly suceed ,Bang! on go the lights. Just had a ittle Morphine.Believe me ,the stuff is over rated. Barlly  takes the edge off. Got to try to make some progress today on getting an MRI scan. Idont fit in the machine(No ,Not because of my Beer belly,but because the hole is 50 cm across and my sholders are 60). Have suggested they send me to Liphook Horsepital who definately could do the scan.Plus,I have more faith in vets.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (6 October 2012)

OUCH! 
I hope you heal up soon and will keep sending *get well vibes* and can only say the drugs must be really good if your liking the hospital food! 

I hope you get feeling/control of your right arm back soon.


----------



## Mike007 (6 October 2012)

Compared to my sad Batchelor existance ,having someone make me Shepherds pie  is a dream come true,


----------



## Vickijay (6 October 2012)

Poor you that sounds dreadful. When I had a stay in hospital I hated the up at 6am bit too! And the MRI as I thought I was going to fall out of the tube when I was in it, completely impossible I know but it felt like I would! I hope you get well soon


----------



## Rosiefan (6 October 2012)

Healing vibes are winging their way to you as you read this . It sounds grim - apart from the angels bringing you shepherd's pie. Are you sure you're not hallucinating?


----------



## VRIN (6 October 2012)

Fingers crossed for speedy recovery- son lost use of his Arm last year after a diving accident but pleased to report its ok now- worrying time for a while but good ending..


----------



## Mike007 (6 October 2012)

Rosiefan said:



			Healing vibes are winging their way to you as you read this . It sounds grim - apart from the angels bringing you shepherd's pie. Are you sure you're not hallucinating?
		
Click to expand...

Shepherds pie AND Apple Crumble, !Definately angels,(one has also just brought me a cup of Cofee too)


----------



## sabel (6 October 2012)

And there was me feeling sorry for myself with my busted wrist, no comparison obviously! 
Sorry to hear about your crash, sending healing vibes your way - hope you get your MRI sorted soon. 

ps. not sure which hospital you are in, but I was pleasantly surprised by the food when I was in.


----------



## kirstyhen (6 October 2012)

Eek! Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery and plenty more food from the angels


----------



## Mike007 (6 October 2012)

Just had cofee topped up,I guess I will soon be loosing the sympathy vote


----------



## Nicnac (6 October 2012)

Ouch   Clever pony though!  Glad you are back online with sense of humour intact.

Top ups of coffee?!  Wifi?!  Have you just transferred into the private ward


----------



## Tr0uble (6 October 2012)

Well it seems your sense if humour didn't take too much of a beating! But ouch for the rest of it!!


----------



## quirky (6 October 2012)

Hope you recover soon, sounds like a scary fall


----------



## Mike007 (6 October 2012)

The fall was really too fast to be scary .In a lifetime of riding I have never hit the ground so fast and so hard.Its a good job I have a very short neck(though this was the start of the problems with the first aid ,when they discovered  that it was impossible to use a conventional neck brace.)I am pleased to say thhat the organisers are being very positive and want to learn from what went wrong with the management of the accident.So thats good.The scary bit was later when I was lying unable to even move my head for the first 12 hours or so.


----------



## TableDancer (6 October 2012)

Goodness, all sounds horrific - bar the angels pandering to your every need  

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## jeeve (6 October 2012)

I thought you were the chap that bounced...wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Rowreach (6 October 2012)

Crikey, sounds like you were very lucky, both with the fall and the first aid!!  I've a friend who was sent home (on a ferry to the IoW) with a broken back by first aiders 

I've never understood the "keep disturbing you till midnight then wake you up at 6am" philosophy of hospitals, but I'm glad the angels are looking after you and the food's not so bad.

Big pats to Bob for not landing on top of you, and hope you are feeling a lot better soon!


----------



## PorkChop (6 October 2012)

Crikey, poor you, hope it's not too painful - though it sounds like it is


----------



## Gorgeous George (6 October 2012)

Oh no you poor thing, sounds rather nasty  hope you are on the mend soon.


----------



## Maesfen (6 October 2012)

Ouch but look on the bright side, at least your head had a soft landing; you'd not still be here if ground had been like a rock - although I'm sure that is what it must have felt like at the time.  Idle first aiders; at times like that an air ambulance is quite justified, sorry you didn't get one.
Enjoy your pampering while it lasts but I'm sure Bob wants you out to have fun again as soon as you can.


----------



## A1fie (6 October 2012)

So sorry.  Just wanted to add my best wishes.  Your photo out hunting is one of the best I've seen and always makes me smie.  Keep your chin up and hopefully you'll be out soon with no damage done x


----------



## LizzieJ (6 October 2012)

Bloody hell  I agree re morphine but they can give you a LOT more if you need it. I lost the use of my left side but after surgery it was fine so hope they get you scanned and sorted ASAP! Your clearly not in the same hospital I was, the food wasn't edible there


----------



## Chellebean (6 October 2012)

Healing vibes coming from this direction too!


----------



## Thistle (6 October 2012)

Ouch, that really does sound very painful, sending you very gentle hugs.

The organisers really do need to have a stern word with the first aid providers, looks like they need to review their policies.

BTW I know that in East Anglia patients that are too large to fit in the scanner do def get taken to the Newmarket vet hospitals.


----------



## WandaMare (6 October 2012)

How awful for you, sending you lots of healing vibes! I'm with you on the hospital food, I quite enjoyed it when I got kept in after a crashing fall. Only goes to show how bad my cooking is I suppose, most people were finding it terrible  

Glad to hear the angels are keeping good care of you, enjoy it while you can  I've been house cleaning and relocating a heap of wood mulch on the yard this morning so at least you can rest and avoid any horrible chores for a while! Hope your MRI goes OK and your arm gets better very soon x


----------



## Old Bat (6 October 2012)

Blimey, you poor thing, good luck with your recovery and keep smiling for the angels!!!


----------



## gadetra (6 October 2012)

Yikes that sounds horrific. Wel done Bob not a cob for not landing himself on top of you.
Hopefully scan will be ok and you'll be on the mend soon 
As for sympathy, I will send you nurses in shorter skirts to aid recovery instead (good for the brain I hear)


----------



## dieseldog (6 October 2012)

Get well soon Mike


----------



## Tiffany (6 October 2012)

Make the most of the rest and be nice to the nurses


----------



## FlyingCoo (6 October 2012)

Yikes Get Well soon Mike & make the most of the Angels!!xx


----------



## Buds_mum (6 October 2012)

Blimey sounds really nasty. Hope your feeling better soon!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (6 October 2012)

Sounds horrible hope you recover very quickly


----------



## perfect11s (6 October 2012)

Yikes!!! ouch!! sorry to hear that hope you have a speedy Speedy recovery  Best wishes.....


----------



## Orangehorse (6 October 2012)

Get well soon, Enjoy the food and attention.


----------



## Lanky Loll (6 October 2012)

Blimey take it easy enjoy the nurses (and the cooking) and hope you're back on board soon


----------



## BlairandAzria (6 October 2012)

Gosh get well soon mike! Sounds like you were extremely lucky, wishing you a swift and painless recovery.


----------



## spookypony (6 October 2012)

OUCH! Many (((vibes))) for a quick and complete recovery!


----------



## Doris68 (6 October 2012)

Oh Mike, poor you!  So sorry to hear about your accident - fractured spines ain't a lot of fun - bluddy painful.  Hope that you make a full recovery and keep taking the morphine...it does help...well, a bit!


----------



## Luci07 (7 October 2012)

Thought you had gone a little quiet! Wishing you a speedy recovery...and if you REALLY like hospital food, does not say much for your normal menu!


----------



## MontyandZoom (7 October 2012)

Poor Mike!!!  Sending vibes from me and Zoomy. I'm sure you are keeping those nurses entertained  You are the only person I know who would still be smiling and cracking jokes!!

Get well soon xx


----------



## Mike007 (7 October 2012)

So many kind wishes from you all.Thanks guys ,it means a lot. I had some tests done yesterday .To be honest the results were rather disapointing.But hey, you all know how bloody minded and impatient I am. I expect a full talk with the doctors on Monday. I still think they should send me to Liphook for the MRI ,if only because the fancy new coffee machine does about 10 different types of coffee.(editors note from Bob the nota  Cob,If the machine is broken ,for gawd sakes dont tell Mike,he can only stand so much)Hugs and suchlike to you all.


----------



## Rowreach (7 October 2012)

Oh sorry to hear that Mike.  From experience I've found that squawking indignantly that if one was a horse the treatment would be different can be most effective!!  But it depends how much you are enjoying the food and the nursies   Possibly you'll just have to be a patient patient.  Besides, Liphook bills tend to be extortionate


----------



## brighteyes (7 October 2012)

Ooooh ow!  Sounds like you had a lucky escape, the pair of you. Thank goodness for the NHS - they have rescued me more than once (3x  )

Rest up and mend well x


----------



## siennamum (7 October 2012)

Ouch, hope you are feeling a bit more like soon. Clever Bob though, can't beat an Irish horse.


----------



## kerilli (7 October 2012)

Cripes Mike, talk about 'not doing things by halves'. I hope they've sorted your pain meds out by now, squawk louder if not. I never understand the hospital thing of waking you up at ridiculous o'clock either, you need your sleep fgs. The nurses are amazing but I do wonder at the system sometimes! Make lots of noise about needing the MRI stat, huh? Hugest vibes and stuff. Which hospital are you in.. are you up to having visitors? I'm sure a few local HHOers could come bearing grapes or something...


----------



## Mike007 (7 October 2012)

kerilli said:



			Cripes Mike, talk about 'not doing things by halves'. I hope they've sorted your pain meds out by now, squawk louder if not. I never understand the hospital thing of waking you up at ridiculous o'clock either, you need your sleep fgs. The nurses are amazing but I do wonder at the system sometimes! Make lots of noise about needing the MRI stat, huh? Hugest vibes and stuff. Which hospital are you in.. are you up to having visitors? I'm sure a few local HHOers could come bearing grapes or something...
		
Click to expand...

HI K ,in fairness they did try the MRI,but I think the M stands for midget here.The chamber is 50cm wide and with the extra magnets and gubbins needed ,I cant go in at the widest point,and my sholders are over 50cm wide (Editors note from Bob, "and that is before we even consider his tum")Hence the need for a decent sized machine eg at Liphook.  I am In st Helliers,but hope to be out soon (The escape commitee say the tunnel is nearly under the wire)The NHS system is totaly bonkers,it has to be seen to be believed.Grapes are  always welcome and had lots of support from Amy 08 and of course Saf.Incidenntaly,I had never realised just how disasterouus damage to the Brachial nerve plexus under the collarbone ,can be.So make sure your BP s really protect the sholder folks.I also feel such a fool for not wearing my BP because it makes me look huge.


----------



## kerilli (7 October 2012)

'The tunnel is nearly under the wire', love it. Shan't ask what the Escape Committee has been doing with the spare earth...
Yes, agree that the NHS system is totally bonkers. 
Erm... erm... you didn't have your bp on? Were you competing or schooling? (not that it really matters I know.)
****.
Really really hope the nerves recover etc etc etc asap. Gentle virtual hugs and all that and hope you're home soon. Glad to hear HHOers are being great. Do you have people at home who can look after you? Feed you grapes, cut up your steak, that sort of thing?


----------



## MrsMozart (7 October 2012)

Flipping heck lad! Wondered where you were. Not read all the replies, so will go find out.

Very, very gentle hugs.


----------



## MrsMozart (7 October 2012)

Been 'n' read. Ouch. Lots of ouches. Hope they get you scanned and sorted very soon!


----------



## Frumpoon (7 October 2012)

Mike007 said:



			Morning  all. I cant believe we are made to wake up at 6am. You spend all night trying to get some sleep and when you finaly suceed ,Bang! on go the lights. Just had a ittle Morphine.Believe me ,the stuff is over rated. Barlly  takes the edge off. Got to try to make some progress today on getting an MRI scan. Idont fit in the machine(No ,Not because of my Beer belly,but because the hole is 50 cm across and my sholders are 60). Have suggested they send me to Liphook Horsepital who definately could do the scan.Plus,I have more faith in vets.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on.... single, horsey man with 60" shoulders.....?????

Post this in New Lounge - they will eat you alive...and your shepherd's pie....


----------



## elles (7 October 2012)

Ouch!  Wishing you a speedy recovery!  Glad those nurses are looking after you ;-)

K&M x


----------



## Mike007 (7 October 2012)

kerilli said:



			. 
Erm... erm... you didn't have your bp on? Were you competing or schooling? (not that it really matters I know.)
****.
?
		
Click to expand...

It was supposed to  be a fun sponsored ride and I am ashamed to say I didnt even think of wearing it. More fool me. I have just had a right ear  bashing from young Amelia too.Jumped those fences a hundredn times bla blah blah.What could go wrong ! Flipping idiot me ! Also vanity,I look even fatter in a BP. ...........orders for grapes and get well cards being cancelled all over the country......Whats  the saying,"theres no fool like an old fool"


----------



## Mike007 (7 October 2012)

Frumpoon said:



			Hang on.... single, horsey man with 60" shoulders.....?????

Post this in New Lounge - they will eat you alive...and your shepherd's pie.... 

Click to expand...

centimetres dear. calm down


----------



## stencilface (7 October 2012)

Hope you're on the mend today, I'm guilty of not wearing a bp on fun rides an such too


----------



## kerilli (7 October 2012)

Oh Mike, you get the standard family punishment for extreme daftness, 100 lashes with a wet noodle. Or you would, but it would probably be agonising for you, so i'll refrain.
Tbh most bps don't have good protection in the shoulder area anyway so it might have made no difference at all to that injury. 
I hope you have a lot of good books, films, etc lined up...


----------



## Frumpoon (7 October 2012)

Mike007 said:



			centimetres dear. calm down

Click to expand...

This is the reason I cannot park the frumpmobile...


----------



## Gucci_b (7 October 2012)

Hi mike, have just got your message, and have just Messaged Amy to ask her what has happened to you. And then I find this post... what hospital are you in!!! As in work this week. Sounds a nasty fall you both had, glad u seem o.k'ish.


----------



## Mike007 (7 October 2012)

Gucci_b said:



			Hi mike, have just got your message, and have just Messaged Amy to ask her what has happened to you. And then I find this post... what hospital are you in!!! As in work this week. Sounds a nasty fall you both had, glad u seem o.k'ish.
		
Click to expand...

Hi J,I,m in Stalag st  Helliers,sutton.Phone me if you get a chance.I would love to chat. (oddly enough I am in all evening)


----------



## Mike007 (7 October 2012)

kerilli said:



			Oh Mike, you get the standard family punishment for extreme daftness, 100 lashes with a wet noodle. Or you would, but it would probably be agonising for you, so i'll refrain.
Tbh most bps don't have good protection in the shoulder area anyway so it might have made no difference at all to that injury. 
I hope you have a lot of good books, films, etc lined up...
		
Click to expand...

100 lashes duely administered . I dont seem able to concentrate on reading much except H&H.I am attempting to watch Kung Fu Panda  ll for the fifth time (I keep falling  asleep)Oddly enough I think it was my own jaw that hit the nerve.I have a very short neck.Believe it or not they dont make a neck brace that fits me.This was the start of all the first aid debacle.


----------



## MegaBeast (7 October 2012)

Sounds nasty, all the best for a swift recovery.


----------



## Gusbear (7 October 2012)

Hey Mike,  glad to hear you are still in the land of the living.  Your lovely 'Ginger' Bob is happy and well and doing his best to destroy 'Big' Bob's new and very expensive turnout rug   I've been secretly been feeding the nota cob some carrot treats (as always).  Please don't tell my Bob as you know he tends to get a little bit jealous 
All at the yard have been asking after you.  Here's hoping you get better soon so we can hack out again together (but next time I'm not going anywhere near that darn bridge over the M25!!! ).
Hope to see you again soon.
Lots of love and take care.
Big Bob's mum
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mike007 (8 October 2012)

Hi all,its 5am and I have just been for a run.Actuualy that is a lie as you may suspect.I couldnt sleep so I have just  negotiated thesteps for all fivce floors ,down and up. Dont worry ,I was very carefull  and hung onto the  rails for grim death. I do however feel that I have had a good workout(pathetic isnt it) so have treated myself to a nice hot shower.Legs are shaking like leaves but it feels GREAT.Unfortunately some maniac will be round to turn on the lights soon.Its worse than being in the army.


----------



## alwaysbroke (8 October 2012)

Morning Mike, really feel for you and 'hospital regime', I remember all too well the 13 weeks I spent on a childrens ward with my son, I decided prison would be a better option..........




Hope you escape soon x


----------



## MrsMozart (8 October 2012)

You really are bored aren't you m'duck 

Will have to find suitable things to keep you amused...


----------



## kerilli (8 October 2012)

erm Mike, are you even supposed to be out of bed, let alone climbing up and down the hospital equivalent of the Matterhorn?
So, what exactly have you done to yourself? Collapsed a lung but it's back up again now? Right arm not working well? (fwiw I had a horse with that and he made a full recovery.) What exactly have you done to your back?
And as for the first aiders sitting you up, and the collar that wouldn't fit... O....M....G...    
Lots more sleep in between Obergruppenführer visitations, no?


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 October 2012)

Oh gawd! Get well soon Mike and hope your recovery is a speedy one


----------



## imr (8 October 2012)

Poor you, sounds awful. Hope you get better soon, can only sympathise with the hospital enforced sleep deprivation torture which cannot possibly help people get well.


----------



## ReggiePerrin (8 October 2012)

Great to see you're back on line but sorry to hear you're still making slow progress.  Good news the breathing is back though, at least it's a step in the right direction.

I'll try and give you a call tonight for a catch up x


----------



## Mike007 (8 October 2012)

Yipeee!!!!! Saf just came and visited me.And we have been looking at Saphires First advanced dressage tests .well cool stuff!. No grapes ,but she is definately forgiven.


----------



## Saf (8 October 2012)

Mike007 said:



			Yipeee!!!!! Saf just came and visited me.And we have been looking at Saphires First advanced dressage tests .well cool stuff!. No grapes ,but she is definately forgiven.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you and great they have a plan in place at last, really did think the hospital looked like a prison when I turned in esp when near all the exits there is a poster "escape plan" lol


----------



## Gucci_b (8 October 2012)

Mike007 said:



			Yipeee!!!!! Saf just came and visited me.And we have been looking at Saphires First advanced dressage tests .well cool stuff!. No grapes ,but she is definately forgiven.
		
Click to expand...

We need a like button


----------



## Mike007 (8 October 2012)

Despite the lovely saf s failure on the grape front(welll she cant be brilliant at everything)I have recieved a "red cross" parcel of grapes from an old friend who worked  with me years ago when I first started in business. He has decided that beinng retired  is also boring  and will help me with the work I cant manage on my own(eg using the circular saw,not  a good idea).So the outlook is not as bleek as it seemed  .Bob seems to have landed on his feet as usual,and had a jump schooling sesion yesterday annd a flat work schooling sesion today He is doing his best to show me up by performing wonderfuly.His stable maid thinks he is  wonderful annd can do no wrong for her.       I had a one sided interview with the "camp commandant" regarding my stairs exercise, and was warned to slow down and be very carefull.Hmmm, I suspect there is a mole! How did she find out (except that she seems to know absolutely everythingthat goes on,even when she is off duty.....And also on the subject of women  ,my attempts to convince my mother  that all was well have clearly failed miserably.Yesterday I  got the "are you being entirely honest with me " bit,and I  thought I had got away with it. Well today I got the ,"you didnt fool me for a moment Michaeleek:Being called Michael like that means I am in DEEP ++++)Apparently  my sister cracked under innterrogationI explained about the doctors concernns regarding my blood oxygen levels and  my diapphragm not working properly and she casualy comes back with ,well I suppose they know you had ++++++++++ (somthing long and latin sounding )when you were very young.This is my mum who thinks she is  forgetting  stuff .!!!! I  looked it up and yes it did exist and certainly explained a few things. Good old mum.I think the dotors are getting bored with me too as they are planning to move me to somewhere ellse with a bettwer MRI. Blast, we were getting so close with the tunnel.


----------



## grey dawn (8 October 2012)

ok finally decided that i had better join forum then i can keep track of you between phone calls:


----------



## Mike007 (9 October 2012)

grey dawn said:



			ok finally decided that i had better join forum then i can keep track of you between phone calls:
		
Click to expand...

OMG!!!!!I must be in worse  shape than I thought if its finaly got you  onto the forum


----------



## BeckyD (9 October 2012)

Sounds like a horrid fall, thank god Bob didn't land on you (lots of carrots for him) and hurrah that the MRI is looking more likely.  Can't believe MRI scanners are so small?!  

Good to see your spirits are still up, and fingers crossed your mum's recall will explain some of the not-so-positive results.  Onwards and upwards


----------



## MrsMozart (9 October 2012)

How's it going lad?


----------



## Mike007 (10 October 2012)

Not too bad ,but we need to find out why my right lung is not operating properly.My blood oxygen level is typicaly about92%at rest without Oxygen suplementation of any kind. Call me Mr picky if you must but I would have expectedto have easily boosted that to over 96% while at rest ,even with just one good lung. Also my respiration rate is not particularly elevated.Two weeks of no proper exercise is playing merry hell with me too.I had yet anothet chest X ray courtesy of  the Lovely Lara ,At least I didnt get any anti horse nonsense from her ,Turns out her dad showjumped for Ireland in the olympics back in the 60 s.Please can you get my x ray autographed Lara!


----------



## ArcticFox (10 October 2012)

Get well soon Mike   Sounds like your having a pretty awful time.  Hope your lung heals quickly. 

Cx


----------



## MrsMozart (10 October 2012)

Pah to the lung, et al (apart from the cool X-ray lady ).

Bicycle pump?


----------



## grey dawn (10 October 2012)

you never did have much puff even when you were point to pointing starlight said that was why he catapulted you over the third at tweesledown said the weezing put him off his stride and you didn't hear him say whoa.... mind you think he said the same about me the day i took his bridle off when i fell off in the fog said he only held on to the bit so i wouldn't get lost....


----------



## Mike007 (10 October 2012)

grey dawn said:



			you never did have much puff even when you were point to pointing starlight said that was why he catapulted you over the third at tweesledown said the weezing put him off his stride and you didn't hear him say whoa.... mind you think he said the same about me the day i took his bridle off when i fell off in the fog said he only held on to the bit so i wouldn't get lost....
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum J.I will put it down to old age ,(you being the massive sum of about  15  days older than me.I was not catapulted over  the 3rd ,I was catspulted head first into the gorse at the base of the second.Anyway IM FREEE.I escapedfrom st helliers this evening. It would have been hours ago but they lostthe papers.I am really  gratefull to ,and am going to miss thos nurses and their kindness in putting up with me. Grey dawn, whilst a lot of things have changed in hospitals since your  mums days as a nurse, she would definately have liked and approved of this bunch.


----------



## TJP (10 October 2012)

Just read and caught up on the thread.  Glad you are doing better but take it easy now you are home x


----------



## grey dawn (11 October 2012)

back to having to cook your own food? hope you got a last meal out of them to make up for delay in escape


----------

